
Show HN: A globally distributed, cross-region/cloud DB in 25 regions in 40s - ctesh
https://www.macrometa.co/blog/hello-globally-distributed-world-0
======
ctesh
The TLDR Macrometa is a geo-distributed, real-time, streaming DB with a multi-
modal interface (K/V, Doc, Streams, Graph, Time Series). Unlike centralized
eventually consistent DBs, Macrometa is a natively geo-replicated DB that uses
CRDTs to replicate with better consistency guarantees than eventually
consistent DBs.

The DB incorporates streams and streams processing as a first-class database
primitive and lets you build low latency, high volume data pipelines that are
event-driven and reactive.

------
akash00
How does this compare with Azure Cosmos DB?

------
pkmishra
is there a pricing page somewhere?

~~~
ctesh
Hi PKMishra - Paid premium tiers will be introduced in July. You can request
"whisper pricing" which is discounted by opening a free developer account
([https://www.macrometa.co/start](https://www.macrometa.co/start) ) and using
chat to talk to JP . He can send you the information you need.

~~~
quickthrower2
Do you provide the servers too or just the software?

~~~
ctesh
Its a cloud service and is fully managed - we provide the servers, storage,
networking, connectivity - everything. You just need to bring your code.

